#ubuntu-dk-moede 2011-09-26
<wangerin> Davs ;-)
<buddig> Hej
<sound-natty> halooo
<laoshi> hola
<blfriis> hejsa
<laoshi> har nogen set noget til sbc?
<sound-natty> søren er garenteret lige på trapperne
<laoshi> ok, bliver hængende
 * sound-natty har lige skrevet ham en sms
<sound-natty> hvis ikke han reagerer eller er her om lidt kan vi jo starte uden ham
<laoshi> yes
<sound-natty> giver ham lige 3 min mere
<buddig> 3 minutters stilhed...
<sound-natty> NÃ¥.
<sound-natty> skal vi ikke bare starte med en "hej og navnerunde"
<sound-natty> michael fra københavn her
<laoshi> flemming, vejle
<blfriis> Brian fra Randers
<wangerin> Henning fra Sønderborg/Alslug
<buddig> Henning Buddig,  Ubuntu /OpenSpace  Aarhus 
<sound-natty> ok. valg af dirrigent. nogen der bydder ind? ellers tager jeg den.
<laoshi> take it away, maestro
<wangerin> go for it 
<buddig> +1
<sound-natty> super.  Valg af referent. 
<sound-natty> nogen der har lyst?
 * laoshi dukker sig og foreslåt buddig
<laoshi> foreslår
<sound-natty> hvad siger buddig til den?
<buddig> foreslår en mere erfaren i det her
<sound-natty> ok. laoshi. nu var du så hurtigt ude. hvad siger du til at tage den
<laoshi> ok - det bliver nok ikke så belastende
<sound-natty> super. laoshi er referent
<sound-natty> Godkendelse af dagsorden.
<sound-natty> dagsordenen har ligget på http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-dk/209/detail/ siden den 5.
<laoshi> pkt 2 skal vel være 11.10
<sound-natty> enig. der skal stå 11.10
<laoshi> ellers +1
<sound-natty> nogen der har noget at tilføje?
<wangerin> Go
<sound-natty> ellers går vi viddere til Godkendelse af referat fra 29. august
<sound-natty> jeg var ikke til mødet da jeg var på arbejde
<laoshi> ser ikke ud til at det foreligger - Ajenbo skulle have lavet det
<sound-natty> ok. skal vi så ikke føre til referat at det stadig må være på vej
<laoshi> ok - med en bemærkning om at ref. forventes at foreligge snarest muligt efter mødet
<sound-natty> ja det syntes jeg godt man kan, 
<laoshi> ellers har det ingen værdi
<sound-natty> punkt 2 på dagsordenen: Ubuntu 11.10 Release party.
<sound-natty> jeg kan starte med at sige at vi har planer her i københavn
<sound-natty> vi har snakket om en uddeling af cd'er i et storcenter ca lørdag den 5 september mener jeg det er
<sound-natty> hvor vi vil udarbejde en folder der inviterer til ubuntucaffe mandagen efter.
<buddig> sound-natty, - 5 sept  ... ?
<sound-natty> til denne ubuntucaffe der vil vi snakke lidt om ubuntu, og selve systemet, og selvfølgelig have install hjælp
<sound-natty> sorry november
<sound-natty> vi mødes på mandag til ubuntucaffe hvor vi vil planlægge nærmere
<sound-natty> vi vil have en smule udgifter i forbindelse med dette, men jeg husker ikke lige hvad det var vi fandt ud af. det er sbc der var inde over der
<sound-natty> grunden til vi valgte den 5. er forøvrigt at der regner vi med at kunne nå at få cd'er til og så har vi ubuntucafe her i københavn mandagen efter
<laoshi> håber der er cd'er til den tid - der forlyder lige nu ikke noget om bestillingen af dem - men checker op på det
<sound-natty> de plejer at komme efter ca 14 dage til 3 uger
<sound-natty> men tjek gerne op på det. mener dog at de kommer automatisk når det er i forbindelse med release
<sound-natty> men er ikke sikker
<laoshi> jeg ser på sagen i løbet af ugen
<sound-natty> vi har forøvrigt også snakket om et rent hygge arrangement på selve releasedagen, men det bliver vist bare noget cafe hygge, og ikke noget der koster foreningen noget
<sound-natty> nogen der har andre planer rundt om i landet?
<wangerin> Alslug har også planer ;-)
<laoshi> fortæl, fortæl...
<sound-natty> noget du vil fortælle om
<wangerin> Vi har installfest i Aabanraa den 12.november om eftermiddagen. Om formiddagen tager vi ud i den virkerlige verden og gør opmærksomme på os selv og Ubuntu som vi primært installere
<buddig> som jeg skrev på Ubuntudanmark forumet, har jeg kontakt til 2 steder...
<wangerin> Vi tage ud i et lille butikscenter med en stand, og vil opfordre folk til at komme forbi os om eftermiddagen.
<buddig> et computermiljø og en højskole, hvor jeg håber på at få deres EDB rum over på Ubuntu
<sound-natty> buddig: skal vi ikke lige tage en ting ad gangen... wangerin har ordet
<wangerin> Hvis vi er heldige og finder nogen som vil sige noget fornuftigt har vi plads til at der kan holdes nogle oplæg om eftermiddagen
<wangerin> Det er i bund ig grund vores plan.
<sound-natty> ok så i skal have nogle cd'er over til den 12.
<wangerin> Det ville være rigtigt godt ;-)
<laoshi> wangerin, du giver bare besked om hvor mange...
<sound-natty> ellers noget til alslugs's arrangement?
<wangerin> Tror jeg ikke.
<sound-natty> ellers går vi videre til buddig.  fortæl fortæl, det lyder interessant
<wangerin> laoshi. Du deler bare dem ud. Umiddelbart holder vi nok stadigvæk ved 10.04 LTS som primær distro indtil 12.04 ;-)
<laoshi> ok - er noteret
<buddig> kan jeg ikke bare smide et link? http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=14597
<laoshi> jo, fint
<laoshi> så skal der måske laves horoskoper vha Ubuntu!
<buddig> Ja, jeg har fundet 2 forskellige programmer til det
<sound-natty> he he har du noget mere konkræt, eller er det bare noget du rbejder viddere på?
 * laoshi gnægger lidt i skægget
<buddig> arbejder videre,  og skal igen i computermiljøet onsdag d. 5 okt. 
<buddig> højskolen har jeg ingen dato med endnu
<sound-natty> buddig: er det i forbindelse med release, eller er det mere generelt?
<buddig> mere generelt
<sound-natty> ok. note til referatet, så er vi vist så startet på eventuelt.
<laoshi> ok
<blfriis> her i randers er vi jo nystartet vi har gang i uddeling af fliers så folk ved vi er her.. vi mødes på torsdag igen og måske finder vi ud af noget med release party..
<laoshi> har en kort orientering om oversættelserne til dansk
<laoshi> dansk-gruppen har arbejdet på højtryk især i den seneste måned
<laoshi> og gnome 3 når at blive 100% oversat http://l10n.gnome.org/languages/da/gnome-3-2/ui/
 * sound-natty er vist ikke så god til at styre ordet i dag. troede vi kunne klare os uden talerrækkke. men måske vi skulle indføre den nu. 
<sound-natty> laoshi har lige ordet, og så tager vi det færdig inden vi hopper viddere til randers
<laoshi> gør lige mit indlæg færdig så
<laoshi> og oneiric er godt på vej https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+lang/da
<laoshi> så det ser lovende ud
<laoshi> som sædvanlig halter dokumentationen lidt bagud, men det tager vi overlangs
<laoshi> slut
<MikeDK> hey, er i færdige?
<sound-natty> laoshi: super. 
<sound-natty> ellers noget til oversættelse?
<laoshi> nej - og er nødt til at løbe, men lader kanalen stå åben så jeg får det sidste med
<laoshi> cu
<sound-natty> ellers hopper vi til blfriis og randers.
<sound-natty> ok ses laoshi
<sound-natty> blfriis: 
<blfriis> ok men der er ikke så meget herfra endnu vi er jo nystartet... vi kommer i en lokal avis der hedder nordbyen hvor der også bliver gjort opmærksom på hvor vi kan findes og lidt om hvad ubuntu er
<blfriis> nordbyposten undskyld
<sound-natty> super. hvis i har brug for hjælp til et eller andet, så må i jo endelig sige til. 
<sound-natty> ligeledes hvis i skal bruge cd'er til uddeling osv.
<blfriis> ja det skal vi nok.. men lidt cd'r kan vi vel altid bruge når den ny nu kommer
<sound-natty> det tror jeg laoshi noterer sig (det er ham der sidder med cd'erne når de kommer)
<blfriis> bare i orden så er der ikke mere herfra :)
<sound-natty> super. 
<sound-natty> ellers noget til eventuelt?
<sound-natty> det ser ikke sådan ud.
<sound-natty> Så siger jeg tak for god ro og orden og undskylder den dårlige "håndhævelse af disiplinen" fra min side
<sound-natty> klokken er 21.04 og mødet er nu slut.
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2012-09-24
<wangerin> sbc: Hej - er /topic ikke lidt outdated ;-)
<sbc> wangerin: det kan du have ret i...
<wangerin> Ja ik
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-dk-moede to: Næste møde: mandag d. 24. september kl. 20.00 | http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-dk/meetings | http://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/category/meetings/ | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<sbc> wangerin: bedre? :)
<sbc> wangerin: husk mig også lige på det efter mødet idag, ik? ;)
<wangerin> Jeps :-)
<sbc> Hej alle - velkommen til. Vi har et møde :)
<sbc> (forslag til) dagsorden ser således ud:
<sbc>     Hej og navnerunde
<sbc>     Dagsorden
<sbc>     Valg af dirregent og referent
<sbc>     Godkendelse af referat fra sidste møde
<sbc>     Status på VPS og foreningens hjemmeside
<sbc>         Status på VPS
<sbc>         Midlertidigt budget for VPS
<sbc>         Nedbruddet d.31/8 2012
<sbc>     Opfølgning fra tidligere møder
<sbc>         UDS i København til oktober / november
<sbc>         Rollups
<sbc>         Hvem skal have CD'er?
<sbc>     Eventuelt
<sbc> kan også findes her:
<sbc> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-dk/471/detail/
<sbc> klokken er 20, så lad os bare starte...
<sbc> Jeg hedder Søren, er fra københavn, og formand for foreningen.
<Momsemor> Hej, Jannie Udengaard, Hadsten
<nicky441> Nicky Thomassen og fra Helsingør og forumadmin
<Blfriis> Brian Friis Randers
<wangerin> Henning fra Sønderborg. Formand i den lokale LUG
<sbc> ok. nicky441 Du havde sat næste punkt, Dagsorden på. Tænkte du vi skulle 'vedtage' dagsordenen, eller give muligehd for at tilføje mere?
<nicky441> Æh, næh, den er mest et forslag :)
<wangerin> Skal vi ikke bare tage den del som det måtte komme?
<sbc> ok, nogen indvendinger mod dagsordenen som den ser ud?
<wangerin> Ikke herfra
<sbc> ok, næste punkt: 
<sbc>     Valg af dirregent og referent
 * sbc skal gerne dirrigere, hvis ingen andre vil...
<nicky441> Skal jeg ikke bare referer som sædvanlig?
<Momsemor> +1
<nicky441> +1
<wangerin> +1
<sbc> nicky441: Vi er 'the ususal suspects' :)
<nicky441> Åbenbart :)
<sbc> Næste punkt: Godkendelse af referat fra sidste møde.
<sbc>         http://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/2012/09/16/referat-af-irc-mode-d-278-2012/
<nicky441> Ok herfra
<Momsemor> +1
<sbc> +1
<Blfriis> +1
<wangerin> +1
<sbc>     Status på VPS og foreningens hjemmeside
<sbc>         Status på VPS
<sbc>         Midlertidigt budget for VPS
<sbc>         Nedbruddet d.31/8 2012
<sbc> nicky441: Du får ordet :)
<nicky441> Yes, jeg takker
<nicky441> Anders har løst en række af fejl på forummet i løbet af ugen, så det nu kun ser ud til at PB-systemet det er lidt knas med, resten af serveren virker.
<nicky441> Der er så lige sagen om domænet... Ingen pointe i at blive færdig med serveren, og vi så ikke kan dirrigere folk over på den. Det bedste ville være, hvis foreningen kunne overtage domænet fra Martin, men ellers kan en redelegering til GleSYS eller GratisDNS også gøre tricket. Som nødløsning kan vi også dirrigere folk fra one.com, men det vil vi helst undgå.
<nicky441> Nogen spørgsmål? Ellers har jeg lidt om hostingudgiften.
<sbc> nicky441: !
<sbc> overdragelse af domæne, hvad kræver det? Martin skriver under på et dokument, og så virker det... eller?
<nicky441> Hvis forengingen har en konto hos dk-hostmaster , så tror jeg det kan gøres elektronisk
<sbc> nicky441: kan du / anders / jeg / Christian ikke få sat sådan en op, og så give Martin et tilbud han ikke kan afslå? :)
<nicky441> Jo, det lyder som god idé. Så kan jeg lige undersøge den præcise fremgang samtidig
<sbc> nicky441: cool.
<nicky441> Det kunne ihvertfald være rart hvis vi kunne få overdraget domænet :)
<nicky441> Skal jeg bare fortsætte?
<sbc> ja, endelig :)
<nicky441> Nu har vi flere gange snakket om at hæve hostingudgiften, så jeg tænkte at et midlertidigt regnskab var på sin plads:
<nicky441> 6 måned = 138,60
<nicky441> 7 måned = 174,75 (vores nuværende prisleje)
<nicky441> 8 måned = 223,35
<nicky441> 9 måned = 120,75
<nicky441> Genn.     164,36
<nicky441> Fakturarne ligger som HTML-sider, og indgår i regnskabet, så hvis nogen vil se dem, så bare sig til.
<nicky441> Nogen spørgsmål? Ellers mangler jeg lige lidt info om den fredag siden var nede.
<sbc> du fortsætter bare :)
<nicky441> Ahh :)
<nicky441> D. 31/8 om fomiddagen mente one.com at forummet var forældet, så de suspenderede hele siden. I samme omgang nulstillede de kodeordet, og ville ikke informere os om det nye, så først sidst på eftermiddagen, da Martin svarede, kunne Anders få adgang, opdatere forummet og få one.com til at åbne siden igen. Siden var nede fra cirka kl.10 og til cirka kl.21.
<nicky441> Og det var hvad jeg havde. Forhåbenligt har den nye server overtaget næste gang vi mødes, så vi må bare krydse fingre
 * sbc X'er fingre
<sbc> nicky441: har du mere?
<nicky441> Nej, det var det
<sbc> Nogen kommentarer / spørgsmål ?
<sbc> ... til ovenstående
<sbc> lader ikke til det
<sbc> Næste punkt:
<sbc>     Opfølgning fra tidligere møder
<sbc>         UDS i København til oktober / november
<sbc> Er der nogen der har nogle ideer eller andet til ting vi kan gøre til UDS?
<sbc> Lader ikke til det :)
<sbc> Næste punkt:
<sbc>         Rollups
<sbc> Michael er ikke tilstede, så den må nok også vente.
<nicky441> (det var mere så de ikke blev glemt)
<sbc> Dernæst:
<sbc>         Hvem skal have CD'er?
<nicky441> !
<sbc> nicky441: ja
<nicky441> Jamen hvordan gik det sidste gang, var der nok, havde vi råd til det?
<sbc> !
<sbc> Jeg ved ikke om der var nok, men de blev vist fordelt, og der er blevet betalt for porto. det var ikke et voldsomt beløb for at sende dem rundt.
<sbc> Min tanke var mere at næste møde er (sandsynligvis) efter CD'erne er kommet, så hvis der skulle besluttes noget om distributionen, så skal det næste være i dag.
<nicky441> For kan vi så ikke ligeså godt gøre som sidst, og sende ud til alle?
<sbc> Men pga. det begrænsede fremmøde kan det være vi bare skal tage det når cd'erne kommer, over mail.
<nicky441> Ellers kan vi vende det i bestyrelsesforummet?
<sbc> nicky441: Det kan vi sagtens.
<sbc> Nogen indvendinger til det?
<Momsemor> Nej
<sbc> Så når de kommer, så tager vi det over mail/liste og/eller bestyrelses-forum.
<nicky441> Lyder fint :)
<sbc> Så når vi til 
<sbc>     Eventuelt
<sbc> Noget til eventuelt?
<sbc> anyone?
<wangerin> Det går sgu da stærkt her - havde lige en telefon :-(
<nicky441> Næhh. ikke andet end det smalle fremmøde, men det kan vi nok ikke gøre så meget ved
<sbc> wangerin: Noget du vil tale mere om?
<sbc> nicky441: I hvert fald ikke ved at påtale det overfor de tilstedeværende :)
<nicky441> Heh, nej, det er sandt :)
<wangerin> Jeg er lige ved at læse
<wangerin> Jeg håber at Alslug er med i overvejelserne til både roolups og cd'er ;-) Ellers er der ikke det store herfra. 
<sbc> wangerin: CD'er er i hvert fald selskrevet! roll-ups kræver at vi får nogle først... :)
<sbc> andet til eventuelt?
<Momsemor> Hvad så det "små" ;-)
<sbc> Momsemor: ?
<sbc> ahh
<sbc> jeg misforstod
<Momsemor> Bare pjat til Henning
<sbc> :)
<sbc> Så vil jeg sige tak for et godt møde. Vi ses / snakkes om en måned.
<sbc> Fortsat go' aften!
<nicky441> Yes :)
<Momsemor> Ilm
<Blfriis> hej hej
<wangerin> Klart. 
<wangerin> Jeg er i anden sammenhæng ved at lave en cd/dvd-brænder så vi kan lave vore egne skiver med egen label med reklame for os selv. Når der kommer liv i den kan vi måske finde en løsning til ubuntu-dk også.
<sbc> wangerin: cool!
<wangerin> cd/dvd-brænder -robot that is ;-)
<wangerin> Smid en stak skiver i den, og giv den en iso og en png, og afgang :-)
<nicky441> wangerin, kan du ikke ligge nogle billeder og lidt teknisk data et eller andet sted, det lyder ganske spændende
<nicky441> pixiarvai, Velkommen til :)
<pixiarvai> hey
<pixiarvai> sry at jeg er sent på den
<wangerin> Med udgangspunkt i denne hardware: http://c.fixya.net/fixya20/products/m/microboards/118x100/cedar_desktop_cdr_publisher_1100_137970.jpg
<wangerin> Al styring med arduino og en hjemmebygger robot-arm.
<wangerin> Printeren på billedet er desværre ikke til at snakke med fra andet en wintendo :-( , så jeg skriver label med lightscribe
<nicky441> Det er da genialt. Ellers skal man jo faktisk sidde og fedte med hver eneste cd, og spilde en del tid på det
<wangerin> Jeps. Fik hardwaren billigt, men kan ikke bruge elektronikken til det store, så lige nu venter jeg på nogle motor-drivere, til styringen. Min største problem er at få vendt diskene for at kunne brænde labelen. Derfor stal jeg ha lavet en robot-ting som kan gøre det for mig :-)
<pixiarvai> nå, gik jeg glip af mødet, eller blev det aflyst?
<nicky441> Næhh, du gik glip af det :)
<pixiarvai> ok, jeg glemte det helt, da jeg skriver danskstil om min hobby, hvilket sjovt nok er det samme emne hehe
<pixiarvai> var der noget som kasseren skulle kigge på?
<ajenbo> ! går lidt ud fra at jeg kommer forsent?
<pixiarvai> velkommen i klubben ;)
<wangerin>  Ja efter 20 minutter var vi nået til eventuelt, så det gik hurtigt i dag ;-)
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2016-09-27
<Zilvador> Godaften
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2018-09-25
<Zilvador> Godaften
<Momsemor> God aften :-)
<Zilvador> Hej Jannie. Hvordan går det? :)
<Momsemor> Tak, det går fint både i Randers og Hinnerup...
<Zilvador> Det lyder godt!
<Momsemor> Mon folk tror det først er klokken 20:00?
<Zilvador> Heh...jo, det spurgte jeg også Søren om sidste måned. Men der kom ingen på hverken kl 19 eller 20
<Zilvador> Det plejer at være kl 20
<Zilvador> Og jeg tror også, at han sagde, at han ville indkalde til kl 20 i denne måned. Ved ikke, hvorfor han alligevel skrev kl 19
<Momsemor> Hmm... 
<Zilvador>  Nå. Vi må prøve igen med kl 20 så
<Momsemor> Jep ;-)
<Zilvador> Bum bum
<Momsemor> Synes ikke, at der er kommet flere...
<Zilvador> 0_o
<Zilvador> Ikke just
<Zilvador> SÃ¥ kan vi da hurtigt tage nogle bestyrelsesbeslutninger mellem dig og mig :)
<Momsemor> Ha, ha... besluttet - besluttet - besluttet - møde slut ;-)
<Zilvador> Nemlig! Hehe
<Zilvador> Skal vi sige, at det var det for i aften? De andre må have glemt det...
<Momsemor> Ja, det kan vi vist ligeså godt - næste møde tirsdag d. 30. oktober kl. 20:00 - ok?
<sbc> godaften
 * sbc er lidt sent på den. Undskyld
<Zilvador> Haha
<Momsemor> Hej Søren ;-)
<Zilvador> Netop som vi skulle til at gå
<Zilvador> Ah Søren...66 minutter er da ikke så galt ;)
<Momsemor> Vi har kun aftalt, at næste møde er 30. okt. kl. 20:00
<sbc> fint fint. Vi ses om en måned så :)
<Zilvador> Hvis der bliver et møde, er det nok bedst med kl 20 i stedet for kl 19 i hvert fald
<sbc> Vi sætter tidspunktet til kl. 20.00
<Momsemor> +1
<sbc> jeg får opdateret forskellige steder på et tidspunkt (men ikke i aften).
* sbc changed the topic of #ubuntu-dk-moede to: IRC møde tirsdag d. 30. oktober 2018 kl. 20.00 | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DanishTeam/M%C3%B8der | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<sbc> Fortsat god aften! :)
<Zilvador> I lige måde
<Momsemor> Ilm - vi snakkes :-)
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2019-09-24
<buddig> Godaften 
<sbc> buddig, godaften
<sbc> buddig, Har du noget på hjertet? Jeg tror desværre ikke vi har nogen dagsorden for i aften og vi bliver nok ikke andre end os to...
<buddig> Jeg har ikke været på her siden generalforsamlingen i maj, men jeg kan forstå at der er møde sidste tirsdag i hver måned.
<sbc> det er i hvert fald skemalagt. Men i hvert fald i aften uden indhold :(
<buddig> Jeg har holdt sommerpause, men fulgt Ubuntu Aarhus på facebook, og der er stadig rigtig god aktivitet. 
<buddig> Der er møder både på Aaby bibliotek op på DOKK1 
